# Need a cpt code for exicision of polyp of cervix



## MsMaddy (Dec 4, 2009)

My doctor did a polyp removal by grasping with ring forceps, i'm not sure what cpt code to use, or would this be a part of office visit. 

Thank you all in advance
msmaddy


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 4, 2009)

*Cervical polyp removal*

Hi Ms Maddy,

Was your doc doing a hysteroscopy?  If so, look at code 58558.

Good luck!

Joyce


----------

